# Strawberry Kokanee



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I had planned to fish Strawberry for a week. The reports of wind kept me away.
Finally yesterday looked like a good day to go.

My son and I launched from Soldier Creek Ramp at about 8:00 am.
We headed over to the West side and began to troll.

At first it was Cutthroat after Cutthroat. I couldn't get one downrigger down before a fish was on the other one.
This went on for about 2 hours. Then we started mixing in some Rainbows along with the Cutts.

We kept dropping deeper and deeper until we finally found the Kokanee.
They were suspended in about 35' to 45' of water.

We ended the day with limits of Kokanee minus one which was replaced by a Rainbow that didn't look like it would survive.

The Kokanee are a lot bigger than I expected. Average size was about 17" to 18" and they were FAT!
We caught all of them on home made Spinners and Dodgers.
These are prototype lures that my son has developed.

The wind did pick up at times but my new [to me] boat handled it very well.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS!

Great work out there Grandpa D. Nice to see the berry producing some pig kokanee these days!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't take pictures any more. After a while, my fish all look alike to me.
So some may say it didn't happen. My smoker says it did.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Grandpa D said:


> I don't take pictures any more. After a while, my fish all look alike to me.
> So some may say it didn't happen. My smoker says it did.


nice!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Dang I wants PICS of the Kokaneeeeeeeeee!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I just want big round kokanee.

Sounds like a productive trip, Grandpa D.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice GD!!!! Too cool! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great day and, you don't need pic's Grandpa. I was picturing it as I read it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go *GrandpaD*!!!!!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Bullcorn.................. I want pics Gramps.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I like smoked Kokanee, any left overs?


----------

